# Clouser Minnow Question



## thegrump1 (Jan 20, 2011)

So I am not a fly fisherman but I do like to fish for smallmouth on light spinning tackle. Recently read an article about the development of the clouser minnow and how it was originally designed for smallmouth. Wondering if there is a way to adapt this fly to a spinning outfit. Thinking of suspending it below a small float to use in slow moving streams. Any thoughts/suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## rwolfphoto (Oct 19, 2014)

Just fish it under a float. It has weighted eyes and would pretty much work like fishing a jig under a float.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

It's a great fly pattern I think suspending it and hopping it below a bobber would work great. Just like a little tube jig for crappies. Real easy fly to tie also. I'd weight them if you're hanging them below a bobber. Dumbbell eyes and maybe a little wire wrap on the shank. Put some orange in some of them. You can find how to tie them on YouTube.


----------



## bassclef (Jul 25, 2013)

I wouldn't tell you not to try it, because that's the best way for someone to learn something for themselves, but the magic of the Clouser Minnow is in the action it has while you're actively retrieving it by stripping the line. It has an up/down jigging motion. You can easily find some YouTube videos which show what that looks like underwater. I can't see how you could replicate that with it tethered to a fixed amount of line beneath a float. 

In my mind, the ideal replication of what a Clouser Minnow does in the water using spinning tackle would be a small fluke on a jig head.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

thegrump1 said:


> So I am not a fly fisherman but I do like to fish for smallmouth on light spinning tackle. Recently read an article about the development of the clouser minnow and how it was originally designed for smallmouth. Wondering if there is a way to adapt this fly to a spinning outfit. Thinking of suspending it below a small float to use in slow moving streams. Any thoughts/suggestions would be appreciated.


 Just like the float n fly technique


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Ultralight tackle should cast medium clousers without float.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

That's what I would think.


----------



## thegrump1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Success - took CK's advice and got out my ultralight rig with 4 lb test and was able to cast the fly I had about 20 ft or so without a float which was plenty for the creek I fished today. Caught 3 smallies and one Kentucky spot. Don't know how well my retrieve technique mimicked hand stripping but what the fish seemed to prefer today was sporatically turning the reel handle. Twitching the rod tip did not produce a strike. Looking forward to next spring when I can refine my technique and add this fly in to my smallmouth arsenal. Will post pics as soon as my phone charges.
Thanks for all the excellent suggestions.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Look for the videos of Bob Clauser stripping his minnow, and crayfish pattern for that matter. The water temps are cooler now and maybe the calmer swimming motion is what fish prefer.
In warm saltwater you can make it go crazy to attract the fish.
Rickerd


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Something to keep in mind is how the fly (a Clouser minnow especially) will sit below a float. The weight on a Clouser is (or should be) more towards the middle of the hook, so under a float it's going to hang almost vertical in the water. This is one of the main reasons I tie what are called balanced flies to fish under tiny floats (indicators) on fly gear for crappie and bass. It's deadly in colder water months because you can suspend the fly right in their face and just leave it there. To balance a fly, you need the weight in front of the tie in point.



















I'm not going to tell you a Clouser under a float won't work, but I think you'd get a more natural looking presentation if it was at least a fly (or small jig) with the weight near or ahead of the tie in point.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I just noticed a youtube video of Bob tying his Clouser minnow here;





Always best to see it tied first hand from the originator.
Rickerd


----------

